# The Sixers are done this offseason...



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

What you see is what you get. The Sixers are lucky that the luxury tax threshold shot up from the projected $52ish mil to around $57 mil; if this hadn't happened, signing Kenny Thomas might not have been possible. Instead, they were able to give Thomas what I believe is MLE money, and they have signed Amal McCaskill to basically replace Brian Skinner in the rotation. I'd look for them to sign ONE MORE dirt-cheap big guy to a one- or two-year deal (probably two years, the second year with a team option) and that'll be it for Philly. After re-signing Thomas, their 2003-04 payroll jumped up to around $54 mil. After signing McCaskill, it crept closer to $55 mil. What can Philly get for $1 mil at this point? Nothing special, so my guess is that the Sixers are done. It goes without saying that the Sixers will not pick up the second year of of Monty Williams' contract, nor will they bring back Tyrone Hill.

Let's take a look at the 2003-04 Sixers:

Starting lineup

PG Eric Snow (36 mpg)
SG Allen Iverson (40 mpg)
SF Keith Van Horn (36 mpg)
PF Kenny Thomas (40 mpg)
C Samuel Dalembert (20 mpg)

Key reserves: Aaron McKie (16 mpg), Greg Buckner (12 mpg), John Salmons (12 mpg), Amal McCaskil (12 mpg), Sam Clancy (8 mpg), Efthimios Rentzias (8 mpg)

End of the bench (no PT): Kyle Korver

Stashed on the IR: Todd MacCulloch, Willie Green, Ruben Douglas

Add poor, inexperienced head coaching, subtract Larry Brown's ingenuity, subtract Derrick Coleman (who played well down the stretch last year)... this is not going to be a particularly good Sixers team, and I'd look for them to fend off challenges by the Bulls and perhaps even the Cavs for the eighth and final playoff spot next year.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> It goes without saying that the Sixers will not pick up the second year of of Monty Williams' contract, nor will they bring back Tyrone Hill.


Ahem..

Actually, Monty Williams contract had a player option, which he picked up three weeks ago.

Also, I wouldn't be so fast to say the Sixers are done in the offseason, I think they're going to definatley make some moves, because they can't afford not to.

-Tim


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I think you guys still have a pretty good hold on the playoffs, somewhere between the 6-8 seed. That speaks more on the east's total averageness than the Sixers being that good, however. I think the Bucks drop out and Chicago takes their spot, with the rest of the teams staying the same.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea I see it as , if we have Iverson we will most likely make the playoffs somehow. 

I cant really say this offseason has been particularly good, but what are you going to do, ya have some good years some bad.

Larry Brown left a mess, who knows how long it will take to clean it up.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Would you guys be interested in a Center who shoots from the perimeter? Not all that great at rebounding, but excellent 3p shooter.

Peja Drobjak ? (a poor man's Raef LaFrentz) 

Would you guys do a sign and trade involving Peja and Derrick Coleman? 

They both averaged 9.4 points last year.



Just curious.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Ahem..
> 
> Actually, Monty Williams contract had a player option, which he picked up three weeks ago.
> ...


I was under the impression that it was a TEAM option. Well, of COURSE Monty Williams picked up his option.

It's also looking like maybe there is some merit to this three-way involving the Spurs and the Knicks. Great way for Philly to dump Van Horn's contract, obviously, although Rose is overpaid, too. I think acquiring Rose obviously means that D.C. won't be re-signed now. Rose will be an undersized starting C in the East, fellas.

Revised Sixers roster:

Starting lineup

PG Eric Snow (36 mpg)
SG Allen Iverson (40 mpg)
SF Greg Buckner (28 mpg)
PF Kenny Thomas (40 mpg)
C Malik Rose (28 mpg)

Key reserves: Aaron McKie (24 mpg), John Salmons (16 mpg), Samuel Dalembert (12 mpg), Amal McCaskill (8 mpg), Sam Clancy (8 mpg)

End of the bench (no PT): Efthimios Rentzias, Kyle Korver

Stashed on the IR: Todd MacCulloch, Willie Green, Ruben Douglas


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Looking at how Willie Green played, I think it's more likely to see him get the leftover minutes of PT, while Rentzias will more or less be deported. Let me take this moment to apologize to Beez, you were right about Rentzy, I think that's all I need to say on that matter.

I'm thinking that the three way deal, isn't as accurate as they're letting on. Reason I say this, why would the Sixers take Rose, a guy who's barely taller than Kenny Thomas. Oompa Loompa 2003 is an understatement, I was hoping that we'd never see a lineup where the tallest guy on the court was 6'8 again, with Larry "The One man Wrecking Crew" Brown out of town.

Thing I ask here, is if the trade did happen, hypothetically speaking, what would stop the Sixers from coming to terms on the deal with Coleman that they're talking over now? Sure it's a stopgap, but if Coleman is manning the 5, Rose is at the 4, and Thomas at the 3, it's not the best lineup in the world, but it's most definatley not the worst.

And yeah, there was no way Monty wasn't going to pick up that option. He knew there were doubts that he could even land a job after last years overall "showing". Had to use quotation marks, because he was injured so often, that it's hard to consider what he did last year a true showing.

-Tim


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Well we resigned DC for too much money and I still think we need a slasher as well. That isnt Salmons game. I dont know if we have any cap money to bring a slasher in


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think Monty stayed.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> I think Monty stayed.


He did, but a slasher he is not


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Why do we need a slasher? We have Iverson already...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Why do we need a slasher? We have Iverson already...


Hes not a big athletic slasher. Yes we have him, but we need someone who can get out on the break and dunk on someone or someone thats gonna wreck havoc on offenses even if its only for 10 mins a game. Go to the whole and kick it out


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Isn't Willie a slasher?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Isn't Willie a slasher?


Not really. Hes barely 6' 4. Hes more of SG/PG prospect


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I think DC is a nice fit for the 76ers. He has played hard, and that is something Nets fans didn't see too often. I wonder how he will do without Brown.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I think DC is a nice fit for the 76ers. He has played hard, and that is something Nets fans didn't see too often. I wonder how he will do without Brown.
> 
> -Petey


Sorry fellow Sixer fans, I just think DC is not going to give it his all. To me this is his last contract or last significant one and he'll just be here and gain weight


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

DC wants to win it all. He's on the last years of his career and he hasn't won anything yet, so he will work his hardest to win!!


----------

